# Около 3-х недель каждую ночь немеют мизинец и безымянный палец



## Дара (25 Ноя 2019)

Картина такая, что просыпаюсь из за этого и сплю дальше, а до этого просто рука- кисть немела какое то время,я  ее ночью растирала и спала дальше. Так же стоит колом сначалае слева шея, сейчас справа то вся шея, пью валерьянку она снимает синдром на время действия таблеток эту скоуванность в шее.А еще был сильный нервный срыв до всего этого и руки полностью у меня болели сильно в течении вечера от плеча до кистей вроде.Есть грыжа l5s1  5 мм и грыжа Шморля th9- th12, что это может быть? Страшно ли это? куда обратится? Чем лечится?Ну низ живота  по бокам болит особенно, и спина низ,так же боль справа в животе от пупка для общей картины.Начала пить калий и магний в таблктках посоветовали от немения,пока изменений нет


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2019)

@Дара, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2019)

Ну, если валерьянка помогает, то логично, что лечить нужно нервную систему. Скорее всего, она и даёт мышечные спазмы.


----------



## Дара (25 Ноя 2019)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Ноя 2019)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Дара (28 Ноя 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


спасибо за совет, думаете это нерв так зажало какой то? Я вот решаю идти ли к неврорлогу сначала или к мануальному терапевту..


горошек написал(а):


> Ну, если валерьянка помогает, то логично, что лечить нужно нервную систему. Скорее всего, она и даёт мышечные спазмы.


я не знаю, может быть

Может кто посоветует хороших врачей неврологов омануальный терапевтом вертебрологов в Челябинске или Екатеринбурге?


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Ноя 2019)

@Дара, у Вас МРТ 7-месячной давности, картина могла уже измениться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2019)

А почему все жалобы то есть, то нет, для грыжи это не характерно.
Есть еще туннельные синдромы
- запястного канала
- локтевого нерва
- передней лестничной мышцы
- малой грудной мышцы.


----------



## Дара (6 Дек 2019)

Вот я не знаю, еще у меня теперь после занятий 2х недельных на беговой дорожке - хождение 4-5 км в час, начала будто шевелится сердце в течении дня тоже то есть то нет , но очень часто, была у кардиолога делала узи сердца и кардиограмму,сказал что все хорошо патологий нет, сказал что это ВСД.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2019)

ВСД онемения не дает.


----------



## Дара (7 Дек 2019)

К кому мне обращатся?..Везде странные боли, гуляющие боли.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ВСД онемения не дает


а что дает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2019)

Есть еще туннельные синдромы
- запястного канала
- локтевого нерва
- передней лестничной мышцы
- малой грудной мышцы.


----------



## Дара (13 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста, а самостоятельно можно что то предпринять?Самомассаж или какие то упражнения, вообще рекомендации? Как определить что это?И как объяснить что ночью это происходит онемение пальцев?А утром бывает что болят руки на этих местах, редко в течении дня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2019)

Почитайте про синдром запястного канала, по описанию это он.


----------

